# umbrella



## Bienvenidos

How do you say, "umbrella" in your language?

Persian (Afghanistan):
*
catri (chut-rEE)*


----------



## Aftonfalken

Spanish: paraguas
Swedish: paraply

Saludos / Hälsningar


----------



## DearPrudence

French:
*"un parapluie" *("la pluie" meaning "rain")


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *guarda-chuva* (literally, "rain keeper")


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Panjabi:   छतरी /chhatri/.


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:  _*Cái ô*_

Czech : _*destnik*_


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *paraply*

Russian: *зонтик* (zontik)


----------



## Kosonen

Finnish: _sateenvarjo_


----------



## Vagabond

*Greek: *ομπρέλλα (obr*e*la)

Needless to say it is a loan, huh?


----------



## elroy

Arabic: مظلة (_miDHalla_) or شمسية (_shamsiyya_)


----------



## ampurdan

Catalan: paraigües.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*Regenschirm* (Regen = rain; Schirm = shade/shield)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian: Esernyõ

Italian: Ombrello


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> Persian (Afghanistan): *chatri (chut-rEE)*


we say *chatr*.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Dutch: paraplu


----------



## sinclair001

kasa: paraguas en japonés


----------



## linguist786

Bienvenidos said:


> Persian (Afghanistan):
> 
> *catri (chut-rEE)*


 


panjabigator said:


> Hindi/Panjabi: छतरी /chhatri/.


 


Alijsh said:


> we say *chatr*.


*Gujarati* comes from the same root I guess: /chhatri/.

Interesting!


----------



## jonquiliser

Galician: paraugas.


----------



## Cosol

Mandarin Chinese: 雨伞 yǔsǎn

Esperanto: pluvombrelo
Ido: Parapluvo
Interlingua: Parapluvia, Umbrella


----------



## DrWatson

Kosonen said:


> Finnish: _sateenvarjo_



Just to add, *sateenvarjo* literally means "rain shade".

I've also heard the word *sontikka* being used, but mostly colloquially. It's a loan from the Russian *зонтик*.


----------



## Arrius

Colloquial English: *brolly*. German for telescopic umbrella: *Knirps*. Luxembürgisch: *parabli*.


----------



## Aurin

Bienvenidos said:


> How do you say, "umbrella" in your language?
> 
> Persian (Afghanistan):
> 
> *catri (chut-rEE)*


 
I only see translations for umbrella that protects from rain. There is also an umbrella that protects from sun.
German: Sonnenschirm (sun)
            Regenschirm (rain) or only Schirm (both)

Spanish: sombrilla (sun)
            paraguas (rain)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Hungarian: Esernyõ
> 
> Italian: Ombrello


Just a small correction: It should be *eserny**ő* – with a long ö. It is not a tilde.




			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: مظلة (_miDHalla_) or شمسية (_shamsiyya_)


 Turkish has adopted the last word as *şemsiye*. It is worth noticing that Arabic شمس [shams] means “sun”. An _umbrella_ is therefore also a _parasol_ in Turkish, and presumably also in Arabic.




			
				Vagabond said:
			
		

> *Greek: *ομπρέλλα (obr*e*la)
> 
> Needless to say it is a loan, huh?


 Greek ομπρέλα, normally written with only one λ, is a loanword from:

Italian *ombrella* [sic].

_ronanpoirier_ writes “Italian _ombrello_” which is, in fact, the correct Italian word; the feminine form (which Greek took over) should be considered a provincialism. 
 ​


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Skėtis 
or
Lietsargis


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> I only see translations for umbrella that protects


 
I think one would prefer sunshade or parasol for that kind of umbrella:



> An umbrella made for protection from the sun is called a *parasol*. *Source*


 
However, you're right that "umbrella" can be used for both. It's right that "Schirm" (= shade) in German covers both terms.


----------



## Aurin

As I found out a parasol is only a little umbrella that specially women use (in hand) to protect themselves from sun.
The bigger one you use for example in the beach seems to be called sun shade. 
As I read in your link the word umbrella comes from the Latin word umbra (shadow/shade) and I suppose that the first use must have been the protection from sun.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


floridasnowbird said:


> Dutch: paraplu



And also:
regenscherm

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## dn88

Hi there,

In Polish: "parasol" (masculine) or "parasolka" (feminine).


----------



## cherine

I noticed something: many words are based on the "protection from the sun". Do the different languages have two words, one for the rain and the other for the sun?

In French, there's parapluie (against rain) and parasol (against sun). What about the other languages?

Interestingly, or amazingly -as you want to see it- the two words in Arabic are both about the sun.


----------



## jonquiliser

Swedish hasn't been more original than as to use the French exact words, although adapted spelling and pronounciation: paraply (rain) and parasoll (sun, or just as an elegant middle-to-upper class accessory. I don't believe there are any parasoll around here anymore, other than paintings or films )


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


cherine said:


> I noticed something: many words are based on the "protection from the sun". Do the different languages have two words, one for the rain and the other for the sun?


The Polish word surprised me too .

In *Dutch* we have _parasol_ too (vs. _paraplu_, umbrella, as mentioned by Floridasnowbird).
*Zonnescherm* can be an equivalent (analogous to regen+scherm), but imho, it is more used for sunblind (window) rather than for 'parasol'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## DearPrudence

OK, let's sum up for French:

- umbrella for rain:
*"un parapluie*" (*pluie *= rain)

- parasol:
*"un parasol"* (*soleil* = sun)
Quite massive, not the kind of thing you can carry

- a small parasol for ladies, that you can carry & that is generally elegant (definition here)
*"une ombrelle"* (don't know if there's any connection but ombre = shade/shadow)
(as the picture suggests, it's a rather old-fashioned object I would say)


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi

In Afrikaans it's "sambreel", with the "ee" pronounced as "ee" in the English "deer".


----------



## Spectre scolaire

dn88 said:
			
		

> In Polish: "parasol"


 


			
				Frank06 said:
			
		

> The Polish word surprised me too .


 What is more of a surprise to anybody who is not familiar with Polish, is the _accent_: parasol.
 Smiling in the Rain ​


----------



## pharabus

Tagalog is bayong


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

kišobran / кишобран.


----------



## Chriszinho85

pharabus said:


> Tagalog is bayong


In Tagalog, it's actually "payong" with a "p."


----------



## pharabus

Thanks Chriszinho85,
I had only heard the word and sometimes find it difficult to differentiate V, B and P in some Philippino accents (I was in Pangasinan).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _ombrelo_ is the generic term.  More specifically a _pluvombrelo_ keeps the rain off, and a _sunombrelo_ (English=parasol) protects you from the sun.


----------



## noncasper

Vietnamese:
Cái ô/cây dù


----------



## suslik

*In Estonian:* vihmavari


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam = KuDa
In Hindi = Chatri OR Chaata


----------



## Kiimy

Swedish: Paraply (Sweden)
Tagalog: payong (Philippines)


----------



## Laztana

In basque we have two

Umbrella = euritako, aterki


----------



## papillon

In Ukrainian we use the Polish loanword: *Парасолька* (_parasolka_).

In Russian, as Lemminkainen said, it's *зонтик* (zontik). The word is derived from the Dutch _zonnedek_, which as I understand is sundeck. 

This word, zontik, is a darling of Russian etymologists, having undergone an interesting back-formation. Breaking it down as _zont-ik, _with _*-ik*_ being a typical diminutive suffix (compare with _stol__ik_: little table, _piosik_: little dog, etc.), makes _zontik_ look like a small ... _zont_! 
Hence, another Russian word for 
umbrella:*зонт* (zont).


----------



## Electron

The Croatian word is the same as the Serbian, kišobran; coming from "braniti od kiše", literally "to defend from the rain". 

 The Hungarian esernyő also has a supposedly similar origin, eső (rain) and ernyő (something which separates something).


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Catalan: paraigües.



Yes, many people say this, Ampurdan, but it should be "*paraigua*" (singular). 

For the sun in Catalan we have "*para-sol*".


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Yes, many people say this, Ampurdan, but it should be "*paraigua*" (singular).


 
You're oh so right and I've been oh so wrong all my life, Betu: the official dictionary makes it crystal clear. Fortunately, if not writing, I can keep saying it this way.


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> You're oh so right and I've been oh so wrong all my life, Betu: the official dictionary makes it crystal clear. Fortunately, if not writing, I can keep saying it this way.



Me too.  And every time I say it I think I'm not being "normative".  But anyway, it makes sense not having "many waters" over the umbrella.


----------



## Kriviq

Bienvenidos said:


> Persian (Afghanistan):
> *
> catri (chut-rEE)*





panjabigator said:


> Hindi/Panjabi:   छतरी /chhatri/.





Alijsh said:


> we say *chatr*.



Bulgarian: чадър - chadar.


----------



## ramen

Cosol said:


> Mandarin Chinese: 雨伞 yǔsǎn
> [...]


 
Same in Korean except spelt 우산 (雨傘) _u-san_ - sometimes romanised _wu-san._


----------



## Pierre Lucien

Malay : *payong*
Indonesian : *payung*
Balinese (basa halus) : *tedung*


----------



## Pierre Lucien

Balinese (basa kasar) : *pajeng*
Javanese ngoko & kromo : *payung
*Javanese kromo inggil : *songsong
*


----------



## Arrius

Aurin said:


> I only see translations for umbrella that protects from rain. There is also an umbrella that *protects from the sun.*
> German: *Sonnenschirm *(sun)
> Regenschirm (rain) or only Schirm (both)
> 
> Spanish: *sombrilla* (sun)
> paraguas (rain)


 
That's *a parasol.*


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew it's: מטריה  mitriya


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Payong


----------



## kusurija

doman said:


> Vietnamese: _*Cái ô*_
> 
> Czech : *destnik *deštník


 
In Czech: 
deštník
_or_ paraple (this came from French)


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

lietussargs......lietus (rain) + sargs (guard)


----------



## apmoy70

Spectre scolaire said:


> ...
> Greek ομπρέλα, normally written with only one λ, is a loanword from:
> 
> Italian *ombrella* [sic].
> 
> _ronanpoirier_ writes “Italian _ombrello_” which is, in fact, the correct Italian word; the feminine form (which Greek took over) should be considered a provincialism.
> ​


Let me add the stilted neuter noun produced in 19th c. Katharevousa Greek that never caught on:
*«Ἀλεξιβρόχιον»* [a.le.k͜siˈvrɔ.çi.ɔn] (neut.) < Classical v. *«ἀλέξω» ălék͜sō* + Classical fem. *«βροχή» brŏkʰḗ*


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> deštník
> _or_ paraple (this came from French)


In Czech:

*deštník* (umbrella) < *déšť* = rain (-ník is a suffix);

*slunečník* (parasol of any kind/size, [beach] sunshade) < *slunce* = sun;

*paraple* (brolly) is colloquial, the diminutive *paraplíčko* was used in the title _Paraplíčka ze Cherbourgu_ (Les Parapluies de Cherbourg, a French movie), it sounds more French and sweet than _Deštníky ze Cherbourgu_;

In Latin:

*umbra* = shade > *umbraculum* (a parasol, besides other meanings, e.g. gazebo, tent, marquee);


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In *Sardinian *:

_*paraccu *(northern Sardinian)_

_*paraqua *(southern Sardinian)_


----------

